# Best light to mount to scope



## NovemberWhitetailz

doggk9 said:


> After dark? What caliber?


Just depends on what gun I use


----------



## doggk9

That's why i was asking. You said smith & wesson ar but centerfire is illegal after dark.


----------



## wolverines

doggk9 said:


> That's why i was asking. You said smith & wesson ar but centerfire is illegal after dark.


They make a 22lr


----------



## doggk9

Not in 50 gr. Lol. Not trying to stir anything up, just passing on information. He's looking for a light so I'm assuming he may be new to hunting after dark and the laws can be extremely confusing.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

I'll either use my AR during the day and after dark it will have to be my shot gun. But.... I obviously have a yote issue. These are just the most clear pics, prob deleted 100 different pictures just since November.


----------



## doggk9

Safe to assume you have a couple in the area lol


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Walleye Coyote said:


> Night Snipe kit and Headlamp kit


Ordered the level two kit so that I have a barrel mount as well as a scope mount if I need it. Ordered a cheap handheld off of amazon for a scanning light.


----------



## doggk9

You won't be disappointed, well maybe with the ebay purchase but nothing else.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

doggk9 said:


> You won't be disappointed, well maybe with the ebay purchase but nothing else.


Phew.... Good thing it was Amazon 

Now that I have all... or I guess enough "tools." I just need to figure out what the hell i'm doing and hopefully get rid of a couple over this winter.


----------



## A.M. General

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Phew.... Good thing it was Amazon
> 
> Now that I have all... or I guess enough "tools." I just need to figure out what the hell i'm doing and hopefully get rid of a couple over this winter.


Unless you have Amazon Prime, you'll be waiting 2 or 3 weeks. Season will be almost over.


----------



## wolverines

A.M. General said:


> Unless you have Amazon Prime, you'll be waiting 2 or 3 weeks. Season will be almost over.


Really? Lol!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

A.M. General said:


> Unless you have Amazon Prime, you'll be waiting 2 or 3 weeks. Season will be almost over.


Yep, attempted delivery at my office this morning!


----------



## NightSnipePaul

New Adjustable Beam Gun Lights are up on the website as of tonight!! Be sure to check them out with all of the other lighting and nightvision options available at www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

thirteenptbuck said:


> New Adjustable Beam Gun Lights are up on the website as of tonight!! Be sure to check them out with all of the other lighting and nightvision options available at www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


Already spent my fun money on your level 2. Just waiting for it to arrive and give it a test.


----------



## goodworkstractors

cscott711 said:


> Call me a cheap skate, but I'm a man on a budget. I bought the light and mount below off Amazon. I've yet to put it in the field, but like the results just peering through at night in my backyard. Plus, saved a crap load over the official predator lights. I originally mounted to my barrel, but now have it mounted on my scope.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BTT8JY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P65140Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01



Thought I'd update...used it in the field for the first time tonight and it performed very well. Could easily see the individual branches in the tree line about 150 yards away through my scope. Didn't have a place to try it further tonight. For the investment made, I'm very pleased.


----------



## LSCflatsman

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Now that I have all... or I guess enough "tools." I just need to figure out what the hell i'm doing and hopefully get rid of a couple over this winter.


Good luck Hubb2! My buddy and I just picked up the necessary gear and are going to give it a shot for the first time in the next week or so. I know for a fact I have a pile of yotes on trail camera so things may get interesting. We are going 3 1/2" Dead Coyote in the shotguns as the property is a little tight for rifles. Hoping to downsize the resident pack if possible!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

cscott711 said:


> Thought I'd update...used it in the field for the first time tonight and it performed very well. Could easily see the individual branches in the tree line about 150 yards away through my scope. Didn't have a place to try it further tonight. For the investment made, I'm very pleased.


Really? I bought that for a scanning light and tried it Saturday night, granted it was a full moon but mine sucked. It didn't light anything up more than 10' away.


----------



## goodworkstractors

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Really? I bought that for a scanning light and tried it Saturday night, granted it was a full moon but mine sucked. It didn't light anything up more than 10' away.


Hmm, something isn't adding up. I feel I got a heck of a value. Are you using the included 18,650 mah batteries? Could also be a quality control issue. That wouldn't surprise me at all.

I actually plan on ordering another as a scanning light.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

cscott711 said:


> Hmm, something isn't adding up. I feel I got a heck of a value. Are you using the included 18,650 mah batteries? Could also be a quality control issue. That wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> I actually plan on ordering another as a scanning light.


Ya I used the rechargeable batts they included.


----------



## Will Williamson

We were out last night also. Hooked my buddy up with PHO's new three light set. And he could not stop raving, about his new scan light. But I have to say ,the darker it is, the better the red light works. Also had a change to field test the new adjustable beam lights. Pretty incredible. You would have to, see it, to believe, how far is will shine.


----------

